# has anyone replaced the factory WSM therm with a tel tru?



## jerseydrew (May 31, 2013)

if so any pics and which therm to use?


----------



## sqwib (May 31, 2013)

20101219448.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jun 4, 2013


















20101219457.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jun 4, 2013


















20101219463.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jun 4, 2013






I added three and love them


----------



## dward51 (Jun 1, 2013)

I have the older style WSM which did not come with a thermometer of any type.  I don't know about the mounting hole on the new model with the factory thermometer and if it is a drop in fit or not.  I know you are asking about modding the new style WSM, but I'm posting this to show the size, model, install info on what I did to my old model as it will be very similar I suspect.

I added a 3" dial Tel-Tru I picked up on e-bay for around $25 right after I bought the WSM.  I went with a 2.5" stem model.  Dial range was 50* F to 550* F, but they make several ranges and unless you want to pay retail prices, you may have to go with a different range on a e-bay sourced thermometer.  Some models can be field re-calibrated if they drift, others cannot. The GT300 I have is cannot be recalibrated in the field, but the GT300R version can. E-bay is sort of a mix, but the price is usually right.  Mine was new in the box.

I used a step drill bit to drill the dome lid for the base of the thermometer.  I also added a large stainless steel washer and had to drill the center hold out a little bigger as well.

That being said, I installed this in October 2005 and have had no issues with it. I do occasionally pull it to clean the buildup off the stem and check calibration.













100_1163.JPG



__ dward51
__ Jun 1, 2013


















100_1178.JPG



__ dward51
__ Jun 1, 2013


















100_1291.JPG



__ dward51
__ Jun 1, 2013


----------



## jerseydrew (Jun 3, 2013)

just took the factory one off to test it out and it reads 201-202 in boiling water so it is off by about 10 degrees. also it has a 3/8 inch hole in the lid so i would have to drill the hole bigger for a tel tru. and then there is the problem that there is a locating hole so the factory threrm doesn't turn and that would be wide open.


----------

